# The GOAT



## Larry (15/1/19)

Any idea when the GOAT will be hitting our shores?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. B (15/1/19)

Larry said:


> Any idea when the GOAT will be hitting our shores?


Not to be too judgmental or harsh - but I fail to understand why anyone would want an "RDA" for which you have to buy replacement coils. I know the wire is high end and highly rated, but still...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Vapington (15/1/19)

Mr. B said:


> Not to be too judgmental or harsh - but I fail to understand why anyone would want an "RDA" for which you have to buy replacement coils. I know the wire is high end and highly rated, but still...


Convenience

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Larry (15/1/19)

Mr. B said:


> Not to be too judgmental or harsh - but I fail to understand why anyone would want an "RDA" for which you have to buy replacement coils. I know the wire is high end and highly rated, but still...



The term "replacement coils' does not quite do justice to what the GOAT is all about.

Not completely sure what the actual question is here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/1/19)

Larry said:


> The term "replacement coils' does not quite do justice to what the GOAT is all about.
> 
> Not completely sure what the actual question is here


I didn't pose any questions. I merely stated my lack of understanding of a need for such a product. 

The coils are round wire anarchist builds which have to be inserted (either screw in or press fit; I can't remember). Coils cannot be rebuilt and hence the reason for me using the term "replacement coils."

Granted coils can be cleaned and rewicked but one still has to replace the entire coil head when the coil is finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/1/19)

Vapington said:


> Convenience


This product is targeted at people who aren't skilled enough to build or insert their own coils; e.g. a sub-ohm tank vaper who wants the flavour of an RDA without the inconvenience of building. All you would need to do is re-wick when the time comes.

If I were in such a position; I would rather:

Go to a vape shop
Buy any RDA I wanted
Buy a set of coils such as aliens; framed staples or anything else the guy behind the counter suggests
Get the guy behind the counter to install and wick the coils for me 
Every week or so re-wick my own coils or go back to the vape shop to ask the guy behind the counter to re-wick for me
Every few months buy a new coil and get the guy at the vape shop to install the new coils for me.
Doing all of the above puts you in the same position as buying the Goat. How much more "convenience" is the Goat from what I described above?

The biggest con for me with the Goat is the availability of coils. The Goat needs to be commercially successful and sell a lot of products in order for almost every vape shop to stock their coils and I just do not see this happening. The Goat will probably be sold by a handful of stores with coils sparsely available

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (15/1/19)

This GOAT sounds interesting @Larry

Am watching this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (15/1/19)

Soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

